# Anthony Joshua v Tyson Fury



## Reeksta (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like this fight might be happening soon if Klitschko's management won't play ball with Fury (which seems a distinct possibility).
Tyson Fury could face Anthony Joshua in heavyweight fight next summer Sport The Guardian
No idea how well either man in known outside of the UK but they're two of the bigger names in British boxing right now and this could be a really fun domestic tilt.
Predictions?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prediction. Tyson Fury will find out most Brits consider him to be complete tool. Potentially with this kid, he way out of depth. Personally I would love to see the Klitschko bout. Fury needs to start walking the walk, not just talk with fancy press conferences. IMHO of course


----------



## Reeksta (Jan 7, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Prediction. Tyson Fury will find out most Brits consider him to be complete tool. Potentially with this kid, he way out of depth. Personally I would love to see the Klitschko bout. Fury needs to start walking the walk, not just talk with fancy press conferences. IMHO of course


I would have agreed until the Chisora fight. I know he got a lot of stick for being 'boring' in that bout but Fury actually impressed me for the first time. Seems like he's finally working out how to use that legnth effectively. As an aside I was also impressed by Tyson's conduct towards Del Boy afterwards. A lot more classy than he has been in the past.
Joshua's been a wrecking ball thus far in his career but he's been fighting a pretty low calibre of opponent. I also worry he may turn out to be a bit of a glass hammer; his chin looked a little shaky as an amateur and that's a problem which often becomes more of a liability once fighters turn pro.
Totally agree about Fury v Klitschko though. If that fight happens Fury will get absolutely murdered


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 7, 2015)

Reeksta said:


> I would have agreed until the Chisora fight. I know he got a lot of stick for being 'boring' in that bout but Fury actually impressed me for the first time. Seems like he's finally working out how to use that legnth effectively. As an aside I was also impressed by Tyson's conduct towards Del Boy afterwards. A lot more classy than he has been in the past.
> Joshua's been a wrecking ball thus far in his career but he's been fighting a pretty low calibre of opponent. I also worry he may turn out to be a bit of a glass hammer; his chin looked a little shaky as an amateur and that's a problem which often becomes more of a liability once fighters turn pro.
> Totally agree about Fury v Klitschko though. If that fight happens Fury will get absolutely murdered



Must admit I did watch Chisora fight, so did see the after show stuff. Good to hear then that Fury maybe quit the antics.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Too bad Anthony Joshua was forced to withdraw in his match against Kevin Johnson scheduled last January 31 due to a back injury. Let's hope this won't be a factor for Joshua's fight against Fury to be cancelled as well. We all know that some bone related injuries can take some time before it totally heals. But let's keep our heads up. Here's an additional source of boxing news.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Too bad Anthony Joshua was forced to withdraw in his match against Kevin Johnson scheduled last January 31 due to a back injury. Let's hope this won't be a factor for Joshua's fight against Fury to be cancelled as well. We all know that some bone related injuries can take some time before it totally heals. But let's keep our heads up. Here's an additional source of boxing news.



Anthony Joshua looks to have a great boxing future. Think he will be a big test for Fury despite his relative inexperience.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah future looks bright for him but let's see..


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Yeah future looks bright for him but let's see..



Agreed. Has a big promotion company behind him so should be all good.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 12, 2015)

Those two have promising boxing records so it is quite an exciting match to see.. Looking forward to see who goes home with a first loss should fury wins against Christian Hammer..


----------

